# Start apprenticeship program



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello I have a small company that I work alone most of the time.... sometines I employe part time people. They we don't stay with me unless they can work toward becoming licensed I am in the state of Maine can somebody give me the right direction to start a program where my my part employees can work towards sitting for their licence...so they stay with me...Morg


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Why must they have a license? You have one right? I worked for contractors and in manufacturing plants with no license.
I got my license in 1996, but had been working as a Journeyman, helper and apprentice for years before that.
There are many great guys out there that do not have a license. Don't dismiss this pool of possibilities.


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

John Valdes said:


> Why must they have a license? You have one right? I worked for contractors and in manufacturing plants with no license.
> I got my license in 1996, but had been working as a Journeyman, helper and apprentice for years before that.
> There are many great guys out there that do not have a license. Don't dismiss this pool of possibilities.


 Because they might want to start accumulating hours and things to get their own license to Maybe possibly have their own company some day I need to give them some kind of incentive or they will go to the Union and just get into that apprenticeship program


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

Morg12345 said:


> Because they might want to start accumulating hours and things to get their own license to Maybe possibly have their own company some day I need to give them some kind of incentive or they will go to the Union and just get into that apprenticeship program


I think you apply with your state. Do a google search. You may only have to have your masters license. The companies I worked for just gave me a letter with my hours and their master license number on it. I gave all my letters to the state, and got approveed for my test.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

So start here:

https://www.maine.gov/pfr/professionallicensing/professions/electricians/apprentice.html

My experience with them has been good, the reciprocation process was easy and I like that your Maine license is emailed to you. If it's anything like NH, they'll need the four years of schooling in some form or another and then a journeyman's test along with the field experience.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

jarrydee said:


> I think you apply with your state. Do a google search. You may only have to have your masters license. The companies I worked for just gave me a letter with my hours and their master license number on it. I gave all my letters to the state, and got approveed for my test.


Without any schooling? Typically you need to register with the state as an apprentice, and have so many hours of formal schooling at an approved facility, along with OJT hours before you qualify for the exam, or are you talking about a C10?


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

joebanana said:


> Without any schooling? Typically you need to register with the state as an apprentice, and have so many hours of formal schooling at an approved facility, along with OJT hours before you qualify for the exam, or are you talking about a C10?


99% of my hours were from 98-2002.. So I got to skip school. So ya, google it, you probably have to fill something out with your state. I didn;t have to go to school because it was not required back when I accumulated most of my hours.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Most cases require different amount of school hours for a journeyman card ,and around 4000-8000 hours work, depending on what type of card. I was 1,500 school and 8,000 work.
A part time worker will have a hard time getting the hours and the different skill sets required. If you can't commit to the proper training don't, use something else to keep them.

I hope they are on the books when you use part time workers, because many times they try to get there hours counted and end up exposing you .

Good luck
Cowboy


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

just the cowboy said:


> Most cases require different amount of school hours for a journeyman card ,and around 4000-8000 hours work, depending on what type of card. I was 1,500 school and 8,000 work.
> A part time worker will have a hard time getting the hours and the different skill sets required. If you can't commit to the proper training don't, use something else to keep them.
> 
> I hope they are on the books when you use part time workers, because many times they try to get there hours counted and end up exposing you .
> ...


I just had 4 years and 8000 hours documented, and was able to take my journeyman test here in Michigan. BUT, that is only because I got lucky and they let me skip school because of my hours being from 20 years ago.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

jarrydee said:


> 99% of my hours were from 98-2002.. So I got to skip school. So ya, google it, you probably have to fill something out with your state. I didn;t have to go to school because it was not required back when I accumulated most of my hours.


I got my hours between 1976-80, but that don't count for the state cert. just for my C10 license. But that was 40 years ago, things changed. We have to do a bit more than fill out something here, including a formal apprenticeship, OJT hours, and 5 years of school, plus pay a small "fee" of $175 to take the exam. What about an apprenticeship back there? No school for that either?


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

joebanana said:


> I got my hours between 1976-80, but that don't count for the state cert. just for my C10 license. But that was 40 years ago, things changed. We have to do a bit more than fill out something here, including a formal apprenticeship, OJT hours, and 5 years of school, plus pay a small "fee" of $175 to take the exam. What about an apprenticeship back there? No school for that either?


NOW you have to have schooling plus your hours hands on. I got lucky, I took my test last Dec. and did not have to have schooling, because most of my hours were from BEFORE school was required.


----------

